# Neuter Day Mad Man



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I took Timmy in this morning to be neutered. I dropped him off at 8:00 and they said I would be able to pick him up by 2:00. So I dropped him off, ran some errands, dropped my daughter off at school for a delayed start and I got a call at 11:30 that all went well and I could stop by to pick him up anytime. I was so surprised but the tech said boys are home same day, the poor girls have to stay overnight. I'd be worried if he was there overnight by himself so I'm happy about that. I thought he'd be tired and out of it, but my vet said she uses propofol which allows them to wake up ready and raring to go. My friend lent me her blow up ring instead of the dreaded "cone of shame" which she said was a savior. So far I've been home for a bit and Timmy is MAD, MAD, MAD!!!!    He finally did just fall asleep though.

ring2 by jabojenny01, on Flickr

When I first got to the vet he was wearing the cone and he's so much better with the ring, I highly recommend it. The vet said he has a pain injection that should last 24 hours, but I'm sure he's still uncomfortable, plus he's frustrated he can't reach the spot he wants to. He's going from bed to bed thinking one will help him, it's very sad. He's barking, growling and making the Scooby Doo sounds, very unlike him. One of my daughters is very sensitive things especially seams in clothing, tags, her socks can't even had the seam in the front it has to be around her toes, so I guess Timmy takes after her.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, poor guy!! I'm sure he'll be good as new in a couple of days!! hang in there!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad it went well. Feel well soon, Timmy!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Tammy, I'm sure he'll be fine soon. DH has been working from home the past few days but has conveniently disappeared for most of today and still isn't home. Maybe it's just too painful for him to be around the little guy :laugh:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, feel better Timmy!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm sure Timmy will feel better soon. It's difficult to watch them when they're uncomfortable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I took Timmy in this morning to be neutered. I dropped him off at 8:00 and they said I would be able to pick him up by 2:00. So I dropped him off, ran some errands, dropped my daughter off at school for a delayed start and I got a call at 11:30 that all went well and I could stop by to pick him up anytime. I was so surprised but the tech said boys are home same day, the poor girls have to stay overnight. I'd be worried if he was there overnight by himself so I'm happy about that. I thought he'd be tired and out of it, but my vet said she uses propofol which allows them to wake up ready and raring to go. My friend lent me her blow up ring instead of the dreaded "cone of shame" which she said was a savior. So far I've been home for a bit and Timmy is MAD, MAD, MAD!!!!    He finally did just fall asleep though.
> 
> ring2 by jabojenny01, on Flickr
> 
> When I first got to the vet he was wearing the cone and he's so much better with the ring, I highly recommend it. The vet said he has a pain injection that should last 24 hours, but I'm sure he's still uncomfortable, plus he's frustrated he can't reach the spot he wants to. He's going from bed to bed thinking one will help him, it's very sad. He's barking, growling and making the Scooby Doo sounds, very unlike him. One of my daughters is very sensitive things especially seams in clothing, tags, her socks can't even had the seam in the front it has to be around her toes, so I guess Timmy takes after her.


So glad to hear Timmy is home and doing fine! I have several friends who are vets (that I run things by when I'm too embarrassed to call my vet!ound and they told me that a lot of the wierdness you see after any type of anesthesia isn't pain, but that the animal is disoriented and finds that distressing. They told me that in the "old day" half the reason they kept animlas over night was, not because it did anything for the animal, but because then the owners didn't see them acting like this.. I felt bad that Kodi was feeling disoriented, but I did feel better knowing it wasn't a pain reaction.


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

So glad all went well. Timmy looks a lot like Rudi.
I am trying to decide when to get Rudi neutered. I've seen everything from 6 months to a year. How old is Timmy?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad all went well with Timmy. Mad is normal. I brought Wendy home from being bred yesterday ( left her Friday). Wendy was mad at me, thought she still wanted affection. Wendy wouldn't eat last night, but when we went to bed, she pushed her body so hard to mine it woke me up a couple times. Today, all is back to normal and I'll bet her cuddling tonight will be light like normal and I'll not notice.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad to hear Timmy is home safe and sound. And thanks for the tip about the inflatable ring. I have two boys that will be getting snipped this summer, so I will get two of those in advance.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's well wishes! I broke down and let Timmy sleep in bed with us last night. I started out with him in his crate but he was jumping around like he couldn't get comfortable and banging into the sides. Hopefully I haven't set a precedence. Back in his crate tonight to see what happens.



krandall said:


> They told me that in the "old day" half the reason they kept animlas over night was, not because it did anything for the animal, but because then the owners didn't see them acting like this.. I felt bad that Kodi was feeling disoriented, but I did feel better knowing it wasn't a pain reaction.


He's not so much mad as frustrated. My vet said anesthesia from years ago was very harsh and had many more risks associated with it so that was why many animals stayed longer at the vet, not the actual procedure, but the possible risks from being put under. I was just happy to have Timmy here with me even with all his growling and howling. He still annoyed this morning and I'm either getting used to his demeanor or he seems better. He's eating, peeing, pooping etc.... so I'm confident he's on the mend.



Iris said:


> So glad all went well. Timmy looks a lot like Rudi.
> I am trying to decide when to get Rudi neutered. I've seen everything from 6 months to a year. How old is Timmy?


Timmy is six months old. I've heard many suggestions about when to neuter, but felt confident that six months worked me and I am comfortable with my decision. I think he's a bigger hav boy, he weighed in over 12 pounds yesterday. Yes, he does look A LOT like Rudi, who I think is just adorable!



Lisainidaho said:


> Glad to hear Timmy is home safe and sound. And thanks for the tip about the inflatable ring. I have two boys that will be getting snipped this summer, so I will get two of those in advance.


Yes get the rings! See if you can borrow them though, I think they are about $25.00 a piece, yikes!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad Timmy seems to be doing well, except for his displeasure with the whole situation! , and that you were able to bring him home. If there is no one on site to observe them, I still don't understand the vets keeping them overnight. It might be distressing to witness their discomfort, etc., but if they should run into trouble, I want to be able to get them help and not have them lay around until morning until staff shows up. And, for the record, I would be MAD too, if someone took me for a procedure (or mating) without consulting me! ound:

We are going to be facing this soon with Finn. I wanted to wait until he was over a year. And that time is here. Just wanted to wait now until I had nothing else going on, so I could give him my whole attention for a few days. 

The vet used Sevofluorane (sp) for Augie's neuter. He was up quickly and ready to go. He may have been slightly more quiet than usual for a day, but I did not notice any disorientation or anything. We used a onesie on him to keep him from the stitches - he had an undescended testicle so had another incision site as well which seemed more bothersome to him. One thing I did notice with the onesie - I think it may have acted on the same principle as a thunder shirt - it seemed to keep Augie more subdued when it was on - I noticed a definite difference in his behavior when it was removed. 

For Finn, I plan on trying the 'big boy' human underwear. I hope he will surprise me, but I am expecting major drama with him - because that is Finn! :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad to hear Timmy is on the mend. Neither of my boys needed the cone. Cassie did have one when she had her eye repaired. I used the cozy cone soft cone and it was much better than the lampshade. Please send some extra scratches and love to Timmy from us here.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Timmy is feeling better. He's so cute!


----------

